# Kinda spinoff- do websites keep you from buying dipes?



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm curious to know how people feel about different diaper selling wahm websites- does a website design, ease of use, etc. encourage/discourage your business? Until I knew how much web design could cost, I was pretty critical of diaper wahm websites. Now I try to keep in mind that someone who is an excellent seamstress might not be all that computer savvy, or have the $$ to pay someone to design a neat, clean, easy-to-navigate site. But it is so much more fun to shop sites that aren't confusing or cluttered! So- do you judge the diaper making wahm by the cover (or site?)







Any favorite diaper websites, based on looks, etc?


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Oh yeah, totally. Professional graphics and logos also make a huge difference.

There is a certain diaper people love but I just can't buy because I cannot for the life of me navigate through their site! It's so confusing.


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

If it is for general stuff that is not necessarily WAHM made then I tend to stay away from stores that are poorly organized. I can't stand visual disarray whether it is online or in an irl store.

For WAHM products I am more tolerant if I know the product has a good reputation. Their style may not be mine so I really don't care and won't judge them on the overall style. I really enjoy simple sites like FM and one of the best overall designs from a user interface perspective is Loveybums. I feel that a person should not have to scroll way down on most pages unless it is a page full of stock. I hate scrolling when it really shouldn't be called for - for example the home page.


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

It might cause me to close their site, but it has never stopped me from pleading stupid and bugging them via pm or email, lol!


----------



## GranolaMoon (Aug 29, 2003)

I didn't think I would, until the diaper hunt! Some of those sites were truly confusing! If it weren't for that durn diaper icon I would have clicked the X very quickly.

I hadn't thought of emailing and begging, good idea.


----------



## staceyshoe (Feb 5, 2005)

Of course, I prefer a professional-looking website. But I don't hesitate to buy from a more basic site IF I can find info and buy easily. If I can't find info about the diaper or can't figure out how to buy it right away, I don't spend a lot of time trying to figure it out.


----------



## alybeans (May 22, 2005)

There's one site that I can't stand! It is impossible to navigate! I don't buy from there or even browse anymore for that matter because it was so frusterating! The other thing that gets me sometimes is that there are a few WAHM's who don't have a size chart or even list the weight range for their sizes, that also drives me nuts and I don't buy from those sites. And I also avoid the sites that are really religous. I don't like having to scroll past big pictures of Jesus to buy dipes. If you're into Jesus, good for you, but what does it have to do with diapers?


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

I am a fan of excellence. I like pretty, well designed sites. I will usually not buy if the site is hard to use, just plain ugly, or not well put together. It says alot about the WAHM and her confidence in her product, IMO


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

I don't "judge" a WAHM by her site, but if it's confusing, cluttered, etc - I'm not wasting my time attempting to navigate it when I can easily go to a nicely set up site and spend 1/10th of the time to find something I want.

Presentation means a LOT.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

I am very finicky about web sites, but when it comes to WAHM's I am pretty patient, I mean after all they aren't a huge company (with big companies I will rapidly go elsewhere if their web site isn't designed well and I can't find what I need).

It is a hug pet peeve of mine not to be able to find size ranges, prices, products, etc. easily. I won't go elsewhere, but I cuss.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leilalu*
I am a fan of excellence. I like pretty, well designed sites. I will usually not buy if the site is hard to use, just plain ugly, or not well put together. It says alot about the WAHM and her confidence in her product, IMO









Oooh... this reminded me of that WifeSwap show with the freaky wife who kept talking about "excellence"... <shudder>


----------



## nohomama (Jul 9, 2003)

Yep. I can't tell you the number of times during the Diaper Hunt that I said to myself, "I'm never shopping here!" While I'm sure some of the products those WAHMs are selling are worthy of second look, if I can't find the product to take a second look, I'm not gonna buy it. Both the user friendliness and the image that a site presents to a customer is important. They're not more important than a quality product but it's right on par or a close second, IMO.


----------



## amberb (Jan 24, 2005)

I like straight forward, easy to navigate sites. I may buy from a site that isn't easy to navigate, as long as I can find all the information about the product (size range, etc.).

I probably won't buy from a site that has a lot of spelling errors, or really bad pictures. That's my real pet peave!!


----------



## nohomama (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizaBear*
I don't "judge" a WAHM by her site, but if it's confusing, cluttered, etc - I'm not wasting my time attempting to navigate it when I can easily go to a nicely set up site and spend 1/10th of the time to find something I want.

Presentation means a LOT.









:

Exactly!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I have had to leave sites, after putting things in the cart, because I couldn't find the cart!!! If it isn't well-organized enough to make it easy to shop, I don't need to spend half an hour looking for things I already said I want to buy.

On the other hand, after reading this thread I might at least email the WAHM about the issue, she may not even know there is a problem.

But I do prefer well-organized, clean and easy to navigate sites. Hands down.


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

So if you hated a site, would you tell the wahm or just let her figure it out on her own?


----------



## eden/averymum (Jun 13, 2005)

I wouldn't care about how pretty the site was, but if it doesn't look prefssional than it doesn't seem professional and quite frankly I have been screwed by a wham before, so I look for poeple who seem to be seriously in business, KWIM? That said, I am happy if the site functions and leave if it doesn't. It never occurred to me before to say anything to the wham, but now that the idea is planted in my thick head, I would.


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

I do my best to poke and prod my way through a disorganized site, but the biggest turnoff for me are sites without sizing or weight ranges readily available, or sites that don't have any pictures of their diapers (not with kids, not a gallery, just the diaper) unless they have instock items. I won't even take the time to read about the diaper if I can't SEE it first. I guess I'm a fairly visual learner!


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

I will say I am more inclined to buy something if the site is well-done, the pictures are nice, easy-to-use, etc. I don't necessarily avoid or "boycott" sites that are kinda junky looking, but it doesn't really put one in the mood to buy, KY? The pictures especially. If that's all I have to go on, and the pic is fuzzy or wonky somehow, then it definitely gives me pause.

I have much more tolerance for WAHMs, especially if they are getting started or maybe not as "famous", because I know it would be hard to get a good looking site if you were on a tight budget, or didn't have connections (like a DH who is a computer programmer!







)


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

There are a few sites that are absolutely impossible to navigate, and I haven't bought from them. I've actually gone back to the sites several times, thinking if I visit them enough times and become familiar enough with them and click on enough things, eventually I'll find where to actually order a diaper, because I really am interested in their products! I always end up leaving in frustration, though. I suppose I could just email the wahm and tell her I'd like to buy a diaper, but I sort of feel like I shouldn't have to do that, you know? Since there are lots of diapers in the sea, I usually just shop elsewhere. I also wouldn't recommend that site to someone else, because I wouldn't want them to have a hard time buying a diaper.

One thing I really like to see on a website is a search engine. Most of them do have some way to search their site, and I love seeing that little search window! The first thing I always do at a new WAHM's site is do a search for the word "organic."


----------



## Lisadeanne (Sep 15, 2003)

Whats with all the wahm scrutiny today?? I only lurk here occasionally and happened to pop in here today to find a lot of judgements. As a wahm on a budget I strive to et the best quality supplies I can for diaper making and that means I dont have a ton of $$ to dump into my website. I have a basic site that in my opinion is easy to navigate and gets the job done. I simply dont have the cash flow as a new wahm to have a fancy site. I also dont have time to learn all the html and coding to just do it myself. I have three girls that are my first priority. I find it very sad and disheartening to read all these posts with regard to leaving a site if its ugly or if it doesnt "WOW" you. I thought this forum was all about supporting wahms and building each other up, not tearing each other down.


----------



## sparklemama (Oct 16, 2003)

I wonder how many WAHMs are right now adding the Search to their sites or enlarging their View Cart link??? LOL

I know it's not polite to say which WAHM sites y'all think are bad but I know as a WAHM I would very much want to know if my site was so hard to navigate that it was turning potential business away, kwim? But then again I don't want someone emailing me saying "your site sucks".


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

I have left sites that are hard to figure out, have lots of miss-spelled words, or have poor pictures. I offer here and now to proof-read for any wahm who would like my services! Sometimes all you need is another set of eyes.

How much does a 'good' site cost anyway? I really have no idea.


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

Well, I have been passionately in lust with the Diaperaps web site for nearly a year now. I don't know what it is--the colors, the organization, the words? Every time I go there, I want to spend $300. So far, I've managed to keep it down to about $20 total







but it's an effort.

A web design I really truly couldn't stand would turn me off to buying. But it's not all that important to me, not like price and customer service and selection. Also I have an obsolete web browser, so I don't expect everything to run perfectly, though it's nice when it does.


----------



## nohomama (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lisadeanne*
Whats with all the wahm scrutiny today?? I only lurk here occasionally and happened to pop in here today to find a lot of judgements. As a wahm on a budget I strive to et the best quality supplies I can for diaper making and that means I dont have a ton of $$ to dump into my website. I have a basic site that in my opinion is easy to navigate and gets the job done. I simply dont have the cash flow as a new wahm to have a fancy site. I also dont have time to learn all the html and coding to just do it myself. I have three girls that are my first priority. I find it very sad and disheartening to read all these posts with regard to leaving a site if its ugly or if it doesnt "WOW" you. I thought this forum was all about supporting wahms and building each other up, not tearing each other down.

I'm sorry you feel scrutinized and judged. I don't think that's anyone's intention.

WAHM businesses both big and small deservedly receive a lot of praise and attention here on this board. People discussing their experiences, opinions, and ideals as consumers of those WAHMs doesn't constitute some sort of backlash.


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

Well, that, and the most easily navigable sites also tend to be the easiest and least time-consuming to build.


----------



## jentilla (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danzarooni*
So if you hated a site, would you tell the wahm or just let her figure it out on her own?

No, I think you can approach a WAHM in a gentle caring way. I did this once and it turned out really well. The WAHM was asking for help and I had been watching her and REALLY wanted to help b/c I knew she was really sweet and working hard. Her site looks much better now!


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

If the site does not have the information I need to make a purchase, I won't. That includes size ranges. There is one Hyena brand whose site I dislike- TOO HARD to find size ranges and they don't list the fabric content of the diapers AT ALL! (*Actually that was true a week ago, but I see now she has added both of those*)

sites I really like:
www.peenutpants.com - so professional, the theme is consistent throughout the site.
Jessica's various sites, verybaby, diapershop, verymom, verydesigns - her look is very clean.
http://www.cherrybombbaby.com/
www.monkeysudz.com
www.northernessence.com
to name a few.

Bad site design annoys me but it has to be REALLY bad before I'll avoid the store altogether.


----------



## Got_Cloth (May 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs Dimples*
I will say I am more inclined to buy something if the site is well-done, the pictures are nice, easy-to-use, etc. I don't necessarily avoid or "boycott" sites that are kinda junky looking, but it doesn't really put one in the mood to buy, KY? The pictures especially. If that's all I have to go on, and the pic is fuzzy or wonky somehow, then it definitely gives me pause.

I have much more tolerance for WAHMs, especially if they are getting started or maybe not as "famous", because I know it would be hard to get a good looking site if you were on a tight budget, or didn't have connections (like a DH who is a computer programmer!







)


ust have to giggle about the connections comment. I am a new wahm and have a tight budget. AND my hubby is a Computer programmer and webmaster and is getting ready to host web sites. But you ever hear the saying.... the cobblers children hae no shoes?? LOL I cant get hubby to work on a website for me or nothing!!! Not that i dont try but he is a busy man, and I dont have time to wait around for him LOL

I still think I made out nice with different types of connections LOL


----------



## Got_Cloth (May 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kari_mom*
I have left sites that are hard to figure out, have lots of miss-spelled words, or have poor pictures. I offer here and now to proof-read for any wahm who would like my services! Sometimes all you need is another set of eyes.

How much does a 'good' site cost anyway? I really have no idea.


I Know alot of the good sites can cost upwards of 500 bucks or double or tripple that for comnplete packages, which isnt that much, BUT if you are trying to buy supplies to get started. Then it is a TON. I started my business with ZERO debt. I refuse to go into debt to get started and i decided before i even started my business, that I would not go into debt so I will save up and buy more things as the money appears. I have been making diapers for about 18 months now, and i JUST got my serger about 3 months ago, and I think my snap press was just 4 months ago.
It is sad how I buy just enough snaps to work on my projects at hand, and keep a few extra for custom orders. and I DREAM of the day I can buy 5000 sets and not even blink. LOL

Starting a business costs alot of money, and when you are producing a product you have a TON of upfront overhead, as opposed to starting a biz with just services. HUbbys Hosting biz has only costs us the cost of the computers, which he got for 25 bucks a peice. I droppeddouble that in fabric at joannes just running in for some lilac flannel. ( I knew I was forgetting something, i never got it LOL)


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Got_Cloth*
ust have to giggle about the connections comment. I am a new wahm and have a tight budget. AND my hubby is a Computer programmer and webmaster and is getting ready to host web sites. But you ever hear the saying.... the cobblers children hae no shoes?? LOL I cant get hubby to work on a website for me or nothing!!! Not that i dont try but he is a busy man, and I dont have time to wait around for him LOL

I still think I made out nice with different types of connections LOL

Well you wouldn't know it. Your site is very cute.


----------



## Got_Cloth (May 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
Well you wouldn't know it. Your site is very cute.

Thanks, It was made by 2 MDC mamas. LOL one mama made my site, then I swticked hosting companies, and then another used alot of the graphics and made my new site LOL

I bet hubby is jealous LOL i keep talking about how WONDERFUL these wahm designers are LOL


----------



## mommajubilee (Jan 9, 2004)

Quote:

WAHM businesses both big and small deservedly receive a lot of praise and attention here on this board. People discussing their experiences, opinions, and ideals as consumers of those WAHMs doesn't constitute some sort of backlash.








:

i'm also somewhat critical of websites...not to the point of backlash, boycotting, nasty emails to the owner, etc etc. BUT, in the cloth diapering world - especially the small WAHM business - the website is the actual shop. it seems logical to me that the business owner should make a decent investment into their website, given that is the primary means of selling her product. i believe that a nice looking, streamlined, efficient site can be built for a moderate price. (dh is a web designer and i have learned how to do updates and basic design) just putting in my .02


----------



## nohomama (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
sites I really like:
www.peenutpants.com - so professional, the theme is consistent throughout the site.
Jessica's various sites, verybaby, diapershop, verymom, verydesigns - her look is very clean.
http://www.cherrybombbaby.com/
www.monkeysudz.com
www.northernessence.com
to name a few.

I looooove the Peenut Pants site. I go there often to drool over the fluff and the site. As you said, the theme is consistent throughout and the site is really easy to navigate.

I like the Cherry Bomb Baby site too. I'm just a fan of Andrea's overall though.


----------



## Got_Cloth (May 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajubilee*







:

i'm also somewhat critical of websites...not to the point of backlash, boycotting, nasty emails to the owner, etc etc. BUT, in the cloth diapering world - especially the small WAHM business - the website is the actual shop. it seems logical to me that the business owner should make a decent investment into their website, given that is the primary means of selling her product. i believe that a nice looking, streamlined, efficient site can be built for a moderate price. (dh is a web designer and i have learned how to do updates and basic design) just putting in my .02










I agree with what you said but to be completely honest I sold alot more diapers before I had my professional website. I sold my diapers with my free crappy cut and paste geocities site. When I decided to invest more time into the biz and money, things got slow. If I would have put a "decent investment" into my website. I would have had a WONDERFUL website with no fabric to make the diapers. LOL I think most WAHM's dont actually venture into making diapers with intent to sell them. I figure right now I am paying my dues, and now that i am pretty happy with my webiste, just a few changes coming, I can invest more time into prefecting my website and advertising. Yet another expense LOL At least I am supprting my fabric addiction LOL


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amberb*
I probably won't buy from a site that has a lot of spelling errors, or really bad pictures. That's my real pet peave!!

pet peeve.


----------



## marnie (Jul 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juliacat*
Well, that, and the most easily navigable sites also tend to be the easiest and least time-consuming to build.

i'd have to disagree. intelligent navigation is the trickiest part of web design. that it seems easy means it was done well.


----------



## girlfactory (Nov 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amberb*
I like straight forward, easy to navigate sites. I may buy from a site that isn't easy to navigate, as long as I can find all the information about the product (size range, etc.).

I probably won't buy from a site that has a lot of spelling errors, or really bad pictures. That's my real pet peave!!

Main Entry: peeve
Pronunciation: 'pEv
Function: transitive verb
Inflected Form(s): peeved; peev·ing
Etymology: back-formation from peevish
: to make peevish or resentful : ANNOY
synonym see IRRITATE

So what you are saying, is that you can't spell either?


----------



## amberb (Jan 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamelamama*
pet peeve.

:LOL ........I was wondering if someone would notice that


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *girlfactory*
Main Entry: peeve
Pronunciation: 'pEv
Function: transitive verb
Inflected Form(s): peeved; peev·ing
Etymology: back-formation from peevish
: to make peevish or resentful : ANNOY
synonym see IRRITATE

So what you are saying, is that you can't spell either?

OMG Terri I have missed you







:


----------



## amberb (Jan 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *girlfactory*
Main Entry: peeve
Pronunciation: 'pEv
Function: transitive verb
Inflected Form(s): peeved; peev·ing
Etymology: back-formation from peevish
: to make peevish or resentful : ANNOY
synonym see IRRITATE

So what you are saying, is that you can't spell either?


This is why I just lurk







: I get my feelings hurt easily, even over the internet. Please see above post.

I wouldn't leave a site because of a few misspelled words. I meant a lot of typos. I'm sure I make them on my site, and hope someone would tell me..........nicely. I don't usually proofread my posts on forums, because I'm almost always naking. If I accidentally misspell something, I don't usually care


----------



## girlfactory (Nov 11, 2002)

thanks Jamie, right back at you


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

Since my stash if PFs and motherease covers I can generaly find what I want a serval stores so I may well go elsewhere if I was finding a site particulary had to navigate.

Things that bug me are lack of sizing info, lack of information about postage costs and links to pages that just say "this area is currently under development"

Not quite a website thing but I also prefer it when I have an email confirmation that my order and payment have been recived, parcel shipped etc.


----------



## Smullarkey (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:

ust have to giggle about the connections comment. I am a new wahm and have a tight budget. AND my hubby is a Computer programmer and webmaster and is getting ready to host web sites. But you ever hear the saying.... the cobblers children hae no shoes?? LOL I cant get hubby to work on a website for me or nothing!!! Not that i dont try but he is a busy man, and I dont have time to wait around for him LOL
:LOL I can totally relate! My husband is a photographer, but I can't get him to take a picture of a diaper for anything! He says I need to book in advance. :LOL


----------



## Smullarkey (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jentilla*
No, I think you can approach a WAHM in a gentle caring way. I did this once and it turned out really well. The WAHM was asking for help and I had been watching her and REALLY wanted to help b/c I knew she was really sweet and working hard. Her site looks much better now!

I would definitely want someone to tell me if they had trouble finding something on my site. When I first opened, I had several people take the time to send me some constructive criticism and I really appreciated it! It improved my site.


----------



## Smullarkey (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Got_Cloth*
I Know alot of the good sites can cost upwards of 500 bucks or double or tripple that for comnplete packages, which isnt that much, BUT if you are trying to buy supplies to get started. Then it is a TON. I started my business with ZERO debt. I refuse to go into debt to get started and i decided before i even started my business, that I would not go into debt so I will save up and buy more things as the money appears. I have been making diapers for about 18 months now, and i JUST got my serger about 3 months ago, and I think my snap press was just 4 months ago.
It is sad how I buy just enough snaps to work on my projects at hand, and keep a few extra for custom orders. and I DREAM of the day I can buy 5000 sets and not even blink. LOL

Starting a business costs alot of money, and when you are producing a product you have a TON of upfront overhead, as opposed to starting a biz with just services. HUbbys Hosting biz has only costs us the cost of the computers, which he got for 25 bucks a peice. I droppeddouble that in fabric at joannes just running in for some lilac flannel. ( I knew I was forgetting something, i never got it LOL)

Hi! I'm in AZ too







I am so in awe of those that start businesses with no upfront debt. I, unfortunately, am not one of them!







: I would have had to wait years to save up!


----------



## Danahen (Feb 1, 2004)

It's funny because whenever I obsess over my site, my dh always says "They don't care! It's ONLY diapers, they know you are doing everything AND taking care of the girls all day. Just sew and stay calm.".

I'll be showing him this post :LOL .

When I first came out with my mermama, I got alot of negetive feedback about her. But, I loved her. I kept her. My site meant/means alot to me personally because it is my creation, my artistic vision. Of course easy navigation/information is key (IMO), but I'd probablly ignore any comments in regards to someone's distaste of my site. I'm pretty used to it now, but in the beginning I actually considered tossing my logo because so many women were offended. So, I lost them as customers (at first







), and I kept trucking!

It took me 3 months to save the $ to have my site fine tuned. And there are still some elements (like the search, etc.) I'd LOVE to have, but I am still paying my overhead from fabrics, etc.. Every WAHM would love to have her site professionally designed and mantained for her (Oh, could you imagine?!







).


----------



## 2babybees (May 7, 2005)

My biggest probs are finding the cart and sizing info. There was one site I could never find the cart unless I was adding dipes. Then it seemed to disappear when I decided to check out. I'm sure the link was there but it definitely prevented me from finishing the transaction. And please oh please put your sizing charts somewhere very very obvious. Overall though I'm not really that picky. I'm usually persistent if I liek the diaper enough to muddle through. Next time I might e-mailt he wahm, I'd just never really though of it.

*oh and I love the HPC logo*


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

When I first came out with my mermama, I got alot of negetive feedback about her
I love your mermama









I didn't intend for this thread to turn into wahm-site bashing, just curious about what people notice, etc. when diaper shopping. I think that some tolerance is warranted, just because of the cost factor and not all wahms can front the $$ for a site in the beginning, but it's so hard to wade through a messy, confusing site. Just my .02, though. My dh would love it if every diaper related site was messy- I might spend less $$ :LOL


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *girlfactory*
Main Entry: peeve
Pronunciation: 'pEv
Function: transitive verb
Inflected Form(s): peeved; peev·ing
Etymology: back-formation from peevish
: to make peevish or resentful : ANNOY
synonym see IRRITATE

So what you are saying, is that you can't spell either?









u and we all make mistakes now don't we? :LOL


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danahen*
When I first came out with my mermama, I got alot of negetive feedback about her. But, I loved her. I kept her. My site meant/means alot to me personally because it is my creation, my artistic vision. Of course easy navigation/information is key (IMO), but I'd probablly ignore any comments in regards to someone's distaste of my site. I'm pretty used to it now, but in the beginning I actually considered tossing my logo because so many women were offended. So, I lost them as customers (at first







), and I kept trucking!

I LOVE the breastfeeding mermaid on your site!!! At one point, I was even talking to you about having it embroidered on the back of an AIO. Whatever happened with that? I still want one!









amberb, I'm so sorry you got your feelings hurt.







I was considering teasing you about the word "misspelled," but I was going to do it nicely. I'm so glad you posted, because I clicked on your link and I love your site! I'm really interested in your knitted wool covers. Do you think I could get a front snapping one made out of organic merino?


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danahen*
When I first came out with my mermama, I got alot of negetive feedback about her. But, I loved her. I kept her.

Really? I love the mermama! She's beautiful. I wonder why anyone would object? Surely not because of the breastfeeding aspect?


----------



## Lynski (Oct 17, 2004)

Another big lover of the mermama here too! That logo is one of the ones I drool over when I wish for better logo for me! I'm glad you stuck to your idea, good instincts.

This thread is great, I'm learning a lot. My site really needs work, I know it. But the sites I really LOVE are from people I know I can't afford.  I guess I have expensive tastes.









I think most WAHMs would agree, if you're having trouble or don't like something please tell us!


----------



## Danahen (Feb 1, 2004)

People objected because they considered it to be pornographic and distasteful. Thanks for the positive comments.









Quote:

I LOVE the breastfeeding mermaid on your site!!! At one point, I was even talking to you about having it embroidered on the back of an AIO. Whatever happened with that? I still want one!
Oh my- I totally forgot about that! Wasn't it during the holidays or something? I remember I had tons of custom orders and some other things going on at home. I'll have to play around with some fleece cutouts once I'm finished the auction stuff







. Thanks for reminding me..lol.


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amberb*
This is why I just lurk







: I get my feelings hurt easily, even over the internet. Please see above post.

I wouldn't leave a site because of a few misspelled words. I meant a lot of typos. I'm sure I make them on my site, and hope someone would tell me..........nicely. I don't usually proofread my posts on forums, because I'm almost always naking. If I accidentally misspell something, I don't usually care










aw, amber, honestly, it was terribly funny that you misspelled that word. ya gotta see the humour. my undergrad is in english and i'm a horrible speller. i wish forums had spell check. i cringe when i see that i've made a spelling error. and it happens all of the time. arggggg


----------



## ELTAZ (Jun 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juliacat*
Well, I have been passionately in lust with the Diaperaps web site for nearly a year now. I don't know what it is--the colors, the organization, the words?

Actually, the opposite is true for me. While I completely need a site that is easily navigated and not too primitive/awful on the eyes... I REALLY want a site that says there's a person behind the site. The site mentioned above (and other sites that look super-professional like it) really turn me off. They look too slick (especially they header, and the pics of the kids at the top - too "clean" of a look to be a real person behind all that, right?), and I automatically assume that I won't get good customer service. I never realized I thought of it that way until this thread. But, yeah, I don't shop at sites that are overly professional. (But in the future I'll do my best to not judge by the "cover", now that I realize I tend to do this!







: )

I find myself going back to www.lilbunz.com quite often b/c the site design is easy to understand, and the WAHM is VERY pleasant to work with (plus there's free shipping - I really hate paying shipping, especially when it's excessive).

Oh, and would I tell a WAHM about her site? No, not unless she asked. I hate to share critical words with people when they haven't asked for my opinion. Maybe if I could find a nice way to say it. I might e-mail and say "I couldn't find the shopping cart, but I'm wanting to order such-and-such."

-Elizabeth


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Pornographic??? How is it pornographic?? People must not even know what that word means!

I can't think of anything more tasteful than a depiction of a mother breastfeeding her child.

Anyway, yes, I think it was during a nutty time, and now that I think of it, I think we were also having problems because my email was acting all screwy or something. Not your fault!


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

sure most think I already am. But I love the sites that are insanely hard to find the cart because I can keep adding stuff and not know the result until I add more and more. :LOL I dislike the search option because it never gives you what you want anyway. I like the sites that have spelling errors because it is comfortable to me. I also like sites that are hard to navigate because it gives me a challenge to get that diaper somehow. :LOL


----------



## amberb (Jan 24, 2005)

No big deal, just didn't expect to get digged on







I actually meant to do it, as a _pun_. Should I get my thesaurus out for that one?









I had a more professional "looking" site and really didn't care for it. I wanted something that was more personalized. I would love to have my site designed professionally .........someday. Right now, it's just not possible.

I guess I'll keep posting. I can't stay away


----------



## Danahen (Feb 1, 2004)

Old mdc post about her

Obviously my porno mermama was discussed in good humor, but unfortunately I received alot of emails about it, and even some returned magnets.







I forget sometimes that it shocks some people (like when I give a stranger my business card).. I get some funny reactions.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

I shop at places that have great customer reviews, are easy to navigate, clean and simple. I don't like sites that are cluttered w/ a bunch of links, ads or "clutter" I don't mind mispelled words as much, just because I figure it's kind of like posting on the boards...when you're at the computer you're probably fielding phone calls/nursing a babe and trying to get orders out...I'd probably mispell a word or two as well. Unless it's just an obnoxious amount, then I'm bothered by that. And I have e-mailed a wahm before for clarification on something or to point out something I've noticed is wrong. I figure I'm doing her a service so she can fix it and not have other customers confused and/or turned away by it. I've always done it politely and was always thanked for my letting them know!


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amberb*
I like straight forward, easy to navigate sites. I may buy from a site that isn't easy to navigate, as long as I can find all the information about the product (size range, etc.).

I probably won't buy from a site that has a lot of spelling errors, or really bad pictures. That's my real pet peave!!










I don't have a lot of time to browse online so if a site isn't clear and easy to navigate I'll just look elsewhere. Spelling errors are my pet peeve too! IMO, spelling errors and poor grammer show a lack of professionalism which makes me wonder about the product and customer service. The website is my first contact with the business and when time isn't taken to proofread the script I worry that the same lack of attention will come through in other ways.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Ok..i'm gonna go order something from HPC a) 'cuz I dig the site and b) I *really* want a mermama magnet...I've always loved that logo. I never thought of it as porno at all. Oh..and c)'cuz I just read the old post about the magnet and I wonder what my hubby would say... :LOL


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danahen*
Old mdc post about her

That's so cool about your daughter's name!

This culture is so weird about breasts.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danahen*
I received alot of emails about it, and even some returned magnets.

Your magnet had a place of honor on my fridge!

amberb, thanks for pm'ing me about the cover! (I probably should have pm'd you in the first place instead of taking the thread off topic.) I'm going to join your yahoo group!


----------



## GranolaMoon (Aug 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jloveladycmc*
Ok..i'm gonna go order something from HPC a) 'cuz I dig the site and b) I *really* want a mermama magnet...I've always loved that logo. I never thought of it as porno at all. Oh..and c)'cuz I just read the old post about the magnet and I wonder what my hubby would say... :LOL


Agreed


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
Oh yeah, totally. Professional graphics and logos also make a huge difference.

There is a certain diaper people love but I just can't buy because I cannot for the life of me navigate through their site! It's so confusing.


I know one like that, too - the size info was very hard to find, in particular!


----------



## Danahen (Feb 1, 2004)

LOL- thanks guys. Too bad I'm virtually unstocked. :LOL


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Absolutely. A website I've been too which shall remain nameless is so badly designed (the menu has small print and 2093840932840932849032 options) that it's nigh impossible to find anything. I've gotten lost myself, even after having been to the site before!! I've sent people there to get a specific diaper, and they ended up asking me to link them directly to it...they couldn't find it!

I also hate websites done in Frames. I kind of avoid those sites too.

Also, slow websites drive me bonkers. I won't shop at them either.

I'm a website snob! LOL


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danahen*
LOL- thanks guys. Too bad I'm virtually unstocked. :LOL









...I *knew* I should have bought that large fleece AIO a couple of weeks ago. Your daughter does beautiful pf's though...maybe I'll snag a couple of those instead! I always







them!!


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

I dont really care about how a website looks. If I want something and price is affordable, I'll stay and purchase something. If the cart doesnt work that might make me click out of a site but otherwise, I dont really care about design.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amysuen*
..pelling errors are my pet peeve too! IMO, spelling errors and poor grammer ..

It's GRAMMAR.







That is my pet peeve.


----------



## GranolaMoon (Aug 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danahen*
LOL- thanks guys. Too bad I'm virtually unstocked. :LOL


Those toddler prefolds your dd dyed were fun enough to catch my eye









:LOL

It's a good compulsive buy, Moose has totally outgrown premiums anyway, I'll blame the gorgeous Mermama


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

FTR, as a wahm if anyone hated (or currently hates) my sites, I would want to know (gently if possible) so that I culd remedy it. Now I am turning in circles wondering which sites ya'll are talking about!!!


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm a professional web designer, but I'm mostly indifferent to how a WAHM's site appears. In a way I find some of the more amateur-style sites charming. They just seem more personal. I have left a couple sites because they were truly un-navigable, but if it's just wild colors or a little clutter it doesn't affect my shopping decision.

Honestly I don't even market to WAHMs because I would have to charge so much more than I figure is affordable for the product they are selling. One time there was a WAHM I liked whose site was pretty abysmal, and her buttons almost unreadable--I wrote to her and offered to re-do her buttons in exchange for a discount, but she declined







.


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
It's GRAMMAR.







That is my pet peeve.

Oops! I knew that- typing too fast!







Sorry to pet your peeve! :LOL I'm usually pretty AR about my own spelling and grammar.







I guess I should've proofread a comment about the need for proofreading.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danahen*
It took me 3 months to save the $ to have my site fine tuned. And there are still some elements (like the search, etc.) I'd LOVE to have, but I am still paying my overhead from fabrics, etc.. Every WAHM would love to have her site professionally designed and mantained for her (Oh, could you imagine?!







).

I just have to tell you, that I LOVE that logo. LOVE. It makes me want to shop there MORE! I think that's fabulous, and props to you for having that as your logo. It's so beautiful and I love seeing positive images of breastfeeding.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amysuen*
Oops! I knew that- typing too fast!







Sorry to pet your peeve! :LOL I'm usually pretty AR about my own spelling and grammar.








I guess I should've proofread a comment about the need for proofreading.









Just thought it was ironic.


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

I am pretty open minded about sites, I too get irked by spelling errors and things but I am very guilty of them myself. It is MUCH harder to see your own spelling/typing errors when proofing because you know what it says, you're less likely to look too close and just skim over the details. I am REALLY bad about your/you're but I tend to do okay with there/their- I don't notice it too much in others. But spelling errors I will notice, and it isn't that I won't shop there, but I might tell the WAHM so she can fix it so it won't bug me anymore.









I got started in cloth diapering by offering my web design services in trade for product, I have an entire stash of diapers because of doing design for people. I still trade, it is how I get most of my stuff. I know most WAHM's can't afford to pay a proffessional designer $500 for a site design (or more depending on who you go to) but can afford the supplies to make $500 worth of cloth diapers over a stretch of time. I recently did a site a yarn shop, I love the fact that I got $500 worth of yarn for my time, and the woman who owns the site loves the fact that she got $500 worth of design work for 1/2 the price to her.







So I know people out there want their sites done, but a lot just haven't had the opportunity to make a way! (something I exploited when I was in need of a full stash LOL)


----------



## Rising Sun (Sep 15, 2003)

It's such a viscious circle with designed web sites. One has to have the sales to make the money to have the site designed. So, if their temp design isn't good enough for the sales, they will not be able to make the money to have it professionally designed.

OTOH, typos and spelling errors.... Most wahms are working on their sites while most customers are all snuggled up in their beds asleep. The wahms are tired, know that the baby will wake in a couple of hours to nurse too, but have too much to do.

Really, we spend many hours and every day working on our businesses. It's not just about selling diapers. A lot of love goes into what we do. We care about our customers, we care about your families, we care about our businesses, and we try to make everything work.

Believe me... not a weekend goes by that I am not working on something business related. When I go on "vacation" I bring my work with me.

This is the nature of the business we are in, and we love what we do (which helps).

If you see a problem with a site, maybe you could gently email the wahm and offer your help? See typos? Offer to proof her site for her, or email her letting her know the typos. Most wahms are thankful for the help and that you care enough about what they are doing to offer your help and take time to email them.

Dana, I love your mermama, and I LOVE my magnet. It is proudly displayed on my fridge... she is beautiful. Every product that I have purchased from you has been made so perfectly and been very cherished by me.









Anyway... things that might turn me off from purchasing on a wahm site would be knowing of others not getting their orders, seeing rude or offensive stuff posted on the site, etc. I have not run across this so far, though.

I do admit that I love sites that have a lot of info on them about cloth diapering and natural living. Like the fuzbaby site.... I love it. I can just read and read, and it motivates me. I love what she says about "smallering" too.

I love the idea of supporting the small guy. That's the wonder of wahm businesses. You are supporting the small guy... smallering. You get a web site that is more personal in many cases... and you can sit and imagine the mom sitting at the computer while nursing her baby and stocking her store. You can imagine her sewing your diapers while her children are napping, or painting with fingerpaints with dad at the table. It's like you know that there is a real person behind it all.

Teri - nak


----------



## girlfactory (Nov 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rising Sun*
It's such a viscious circle with designed web sites. One has to have the sales to make the money to have the site designed. So, if their temp design isn't good enough for the sales, they will not be able to make the money to have it professionally designed.

OTOH, typos and spelling errors.... Most wahms are working on their sites while most customers are all snuggled up in their beds asleep. The wahms are tired, know that the baby will wake in a couple of hours to nurse too, but have too much to do.

Really, we spend many hours and every day working on our businesses. It's not just about selling diapers. A lot of love goes into what we do. We care about our customers, we care about your families, we care about our businesses, and we try to make everything work.

Believe me... not a weekend goes by that I am not working on something business related. When I go on "vacation" I bring my work with me.

This is the nature of the business we are in, and we love what we do (which helps).

If you see a problem with a site, maybe you could gently email the wahm and offer your help? See typos? Offer to proof her site for her, or email her letting her know the typos. Most wahms are thankful for the help and that you care enough about what they are doing to offer your help and take time to email them.

Dana, I love your mermama, and I LOVE my magnet. It is proudly displayed on my fridge... she is beautiful. Every product that I have purchased from you has been made so perfectly and been very cherished by me.









Anyway... things that might turn me off from purchasing on a wahm site would be knowing of others not getting their orders, seeing rude or offensive stuff posted on the site, etc. I have not run across this so far, though.

I do admit that I love sites that have a lot of info on them about cloth diapering and natural living. Like the fuzbaby site.... I love it. I can just read and read, and it motivates me. I love what she says about "smallering" too.

I love the idea of supporting the small guy. That's the wonder of wahm businesses. You are supporting the small guy... smallering. You get a web site that is more personal in many cases... and you can sit and imagine the mom sitting at the computer while nursing her baby and stocking her store. You can imagine her sewing your diapers while her children are napping, or painting with fingerpaints with dad at the table. It's like you know that there is a real person behind it all.

Teri - nak


Teri, as usual, you have put what many of us were thinking into words. As one consumer posted yesterday, its in the WAHM's nature to be uneducated and ignorant,because of our lack of edumacation. But, you have really helped to dispell that . Thank you!!


----------



## stellarblue (Mar 23, 2005)

...


----------



## lestouffer (Jul 2, 2002)

Web sites are expensive, and WAHM's tend to have tight budgets. I am working on mine every minute i can it seems, it seems importnat to me to turn out a fine timely product, but if noone shops, I guess it doesn't matter







. I even have a dial up modem (one of my budget items so that dh could open his own company, boy am i regretting this decision







)

I love easy to navigate sites (I have to with a dial up connection, don't I?) and minor typos don't bother me. I figure she is doing what I am, up in the middle of the night working on it.....major typos or grammar gets to me though.....

OT..kind of....the most beautifully written web site I have seen is www.virtualyarns.com The stories are beautiful and fun to navigate and that mauve, althoug not my kind of color is so peaceful....


----------



## inchwormz (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danzarooni*
So if you hated a site, would you tell the wahm or just let her figure it out on her own?

As a new site owner, I would *definitely* appreciate knowing if someone had a problem finding/viewing something, and although I may not have let others know in the past, this is something I do now that I am more aware of what is out there. I would just try to word it as nicely as possible!









Especially knowing that most WAHM's can't afford much better, I do have more patience with the site, but at the same time, there are many inexpensive options out there (including learning how to do it from scratch! Thank god I have a patient husband! LOL!)


----------



## Danahen (Feb 1, 2004)

Quote:

I wonder how many WAHMs are right now adding the Search to their sites
Woohoo! April is adding one for me now. I love her.


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

ok don't know if this has been posted cause I haven't read all the way through but have you ever thought of this....

For me, I think every site is beautiful. nooo, not trying to be the group cheerleader but seriously think about it for a second. One thing could be that the new WAHM is smart in that she is not spending a ton of money (and trust me I know some web designers can be a pretty penny but do AMAZING work, not trying to discount them by any means) and falling into debt which is not a smart move when you first start out. Yes, presentation is key... I know, I have a fashion degree and know all about it. But you also have to be smart in small business dealings. Time could factor in, resources, etc... Maybe she is learning as she goes. Growth is key. The general public is more apt to recognize growth and new items, designs, images, whatever as time goes. It's just how it goes. For example.. and this is IMHO... Fluffy mail. Didn't really care for their old site but DAYMN, love their new one. How many page long posts did you see about that change????








The OTHER thing is this, and could fall into resources as well, what if this WAHM is an amazing seamstress but her computer skills or graphic design abilities lack? WHy would you hold that against her? Ok yes, I agree... a site that is hard to navigate is frustrating but who really cares? Most of us are spending lots of time on the net surfing, posting, reading the news, we are spoiled by big name company's sites with ease and "perfection". Kwim?

ALSO, a site design is an expression of that WAHM... the colors she enjoys, artwork, etc... Yes it is ultimate to please customers but as we all see quite often HERE even, you can't please everyone so why not make it something YOU (you as in the wahm) enjoys most?

disclaimer... this is MY view and my pocket change


----------



## Smullarkey (Mar 31, 2005)

Dana, I can't believe that anyone would be offended by your logo! I think it's beautiful!


----------



## Smullarkey (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rising Sun*
OTOH, typos and spelling errors.... Most wahms are working on their sites while most customers are all snuggled up in their beds asleep. The wahms are tired, know that the baby will wake in a couple of hours to nurse too, but have too much to do.

Really, we spend many hours and every day working on our businesses. It's not just about selling diapers. A lot of love goes into what we do. We care about our customers, we care about your families, we care about our businesses, and we try to make everything work.

... I love the idea of supporting the small guy. That's the wonder of wahm businesses. You are supporting the small guy... smallering. You get a web site that is more personal in many cases... and you can sit and imagine the mom sitting at the computer while nursing her baby and stocking her store. You can imagine her sewing your diapers while her children are napping, or painting with fingerpaints with dad at the table. It's like you know that there is a real person behind it all.

Teri - nak


















Last night I worked until about 3 am- but from 11 pm-3 am, it was 30 minutes working, baby wakes up and cries, I run down the hall, nurse for 15 minutes, sneak away as quietly as possible, work for 20 minutes, baby wakes up and cries....and so on and so forth!


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Dana, I love your logo!! I want a magnet too, I keep meaning to order something and then when I have paypal you don't have instock and vice versa :LOL.

As for sites, the only thing that really bugs me is frames because they are a bit hard to navigate. Otherwise I'm not too picky.


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie*
I also hate websites done in Frames. I kind of avoid those sites too.

Oh, yeah, frames are the debil.

ETA: I'm a web developer. :LOL


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

There are alot of us wahms who would rather spend their time sewing rather than on web site stuff.
While I do try to keep up on my site and keep it neat and functional, I cant spend alot of time on it. First of all I am not a web designer, dont have alot of website knowledge, and when I get a few minutes to myself, I am going to run off and sew, not screw around on the computer!

Snd since no one has loudly complained about my site, I assume it works just fine! I like its clean, simple look.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boobiemama*
..
Snd since no one has loudly complained about my site, I assume it works just fine! I like its clean, simple look.









Yes, actually I do like it.







You have a good color scheme and is a clean site.


----------

